# Agri-Cover, Inc. / SnowSport



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Access®, LoradoTM & LiteRider® Now Available for the Ford Sport Trac.



Agri-Cover, Inc manufacturer of the ACCESS®, LORADO® and LITERIDER® Roll-Up Covers announce a model-specific design for the all new 2007 Ford Sport Trac Pickup. Your new truck deserves the best all-around protection while maintaining the utility of your truck bed. Featuring XT-DIAL Direct Tension Adjusters, angled side-rails, and an over-centering rear latch-bar ACCESS®, LORADO® and LITERIDER® Roll-up covers ensure the tightest fit for years of trouble-free service. 



The part number for the 2007 Ford Sport Trac is 11329 for the Access model

21329 for the Access Limited

41329 for the Lorado

31329 for the Literider.



Agri-Cover manufactures the Access Roll-Up Cover, Lorado Roll-Up Cover, Literider Roll-Up Cover, Trailseal Tailgate Gasket, Access Storage Pocket, Snowsport Utility Plow and Snowsport ATV Utility Plow. In its agricultural division, Agri-Cover manufactures the SRT-2 Spool Roll Tarp and EZ-LOC Roll-Up Tarp. These products, nationally recognized for their industry leading quality and durability, are distributed by dealers throughout the United States and Canada. Located in Jamestown, North Dakota, Agri-Cover has over 100 employees.


----------

